# Model 'Scratch-built' Building Thread



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Well It's about time I get some time to work on this! Some of you have seen some of the model buildings I had built as a 13-14 year old boy..

This week I'm hoping to finish up a building, offering a step-by-step Tutorial to go with it!

Here's a photo of what I'm working off of. Now let's get started!  Let me know if you have any questions! 

Tools Needed:
1. Hot glue gun
2. X-acto/utility knife (as pictured in the photo..)
3. Foam paint Brushes 
4. I think that's actually it! That's all I can recall using. You may need some of your shop tools for 'specialty' pieces later on.

Materials Needed: (May depend on scale of model..) 
1. Stir sticks. (in photo on top right) (1/4" wide)
2. Little tooth picks? I'm actually not sure what they call these little sticks. I got them at my local Dollar Store.
3. Acrylic Paint
4. Shoe polish (Might not be needed)
5. Art pastel's (Also may not be needed)
6. Scrap Piece of wood/MDF/plywood as your cutting surface.

Now let's get started! 

1. Take your stir sticks and take one swipe with your knife across the stick (applying medium pressure) then use your hands to break the piece needed, off. You will quickly realize if you pry the stick the wrong way it will break off a portion on the 2nd half of the stick. To avoid this just apply opposite pressure and pry. You should get a clean break. (Hope that made sense..)

2. Weathering the 'boards', this is where the fun comes in! After cutting a number of sticks, take your knife and begin coursing the face of the stick. This will give the board a grainy and rustic look. Cut some from the side, face, front, bottom, anywhere to make that board look like it didn't just come off the shelf at Lowes! :yes: 

3. Make some 'checks' in the bottom and top of the boards to give it more of a weathered look. You can also slightly break a stick to give it yet another weathered look, as you'll see I did. 

4. When you feel you have enough boards for a wall go ahead and paint the boards. Now make sure you don't have too much paint on that brush! You want enough to make disguise the 'new' wood. But not too much so that it doesn't look like it just got painted. I like to make sure I got paint in all the cracks and then just wipe it down a bit with my thumb. 

That's it for now!  I'm having a lot of fun getting back at these models! My tip for you guys, make it your own! I came up with all of these ideas on my own. Just pondering how I can make it look more rustic and weathered! So give it a go 

Hope this will be a fun thread for all of you to enjoy! More photos coming soon so keep posted :thumbsup: 
(speaking of the photos.. I apologize for their quality. I'll be sure to post better photos when it's finished up!)

Levi


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Here's a photo of the beat-up shed I'll be some-what mimicking in my build.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Awesome! :thumbsup:

That is cool building! :smile:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's awesome Levi. But the wood strips on the shed look much straighter than the sticks you cut. How is that? Or did we not see you cut them strait. Or is that a different building. Sorry.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Dominick said:


> That's awesome Levi. But the wood strips on the shed look much straighter than the sticks you cut. How is that? Or did we not see you cut them strait. Or is that a different building. Sorry.


it's a different building, sorry.mine will be more of a hobo's shack. But same building structure.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

hands made for wood said:


> it's a different building, sorry.mine will be more of a hobo's shack. But same building structure.


Did you make the one in the pic?


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Very cool Levi! Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Dominick said:


> Did you make the one in the pic?


No, not this one. I just found this photo on google. I wanted an idea of a rustic/weathered shed to make. So I chose this one  

I hope you all can bear with me, as I might be scrapping stuff here or there. Such as my first post. I'm thinking I want the wall higher. So I'll just be remaking them.

Thanks guys!
Levi


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks. I'll be checking on this one.


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

This looks a great project and I look forward to it with real interest. I like the look of those old buildings with rusted roof sheets.

This type of art is really popular over here . I am always looking for things to make that will be great presents. This cabin shack build fits into that. 

Great to do on the kitchen table at night not down in the shop.

This forum is really kicking now.

Pete


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

I had a few sticks in the shed, not many have to get a stack more. they are cheap enough in a bundle.

This is a good project to do for me while I am getting all my wood together for my Kenworth Rig and stockcrate trailer build. I have not decided whether to paint, stain or leave raw. It will depend on the wood I gather.

I have a collection of water Dyes which I have been playing around with. I could have used a watered down acrylic to do the sticks and re looking at Levi's might see who they go as I have a heap for my carvings.

I just left these sticks plain because I only had a few, wanted to get color right before experimenting with a hand cut look like Levi has done.

I can see real possibilities for this project. And I do not think this dude I carved would be out of place in it also.

Now you can see why I like this shack so much.

Pete


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow Levi. Great job reproducin old weathered boards :thumbsup:
And super tutorial.
I'm gonna be watchin this one close.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Day two!

I scrapped my little piece in my first post but pretty well duplicated it today but larger.

I stained the back sides of my walls with an 'early american' stain to give it a good look for the interior. 

I then went ahead and cut to length the 'boards' for the outside walls. Then went at hashing them out with my X-acto knife. Painted, stained, and glued up with my hot glue gun. 

Here's the progress for today so far!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'm still on this Levi. Looks old and weathered to me. Nice touch.


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Excellent work Levi.

I won't be moving on till I get that rustic stain look right. I understand now what you mean that you do not want that Lowes ( Big Box Store ) new look.

It is worth it for me to spend extra time at this preparation because If I can get it right it just opens up so many possibilities. My friends and family do not need any more pens. I would like to make some old tanks on a rickety stand.

Just got to check out how to put the ribbing in to get a real look. Got some ideas but hope Levi gives us a lead when he does the roof.

Pete


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Well these next steps are where some more fun and creativity comes in! 

I finished boarding up the walls... but now it's time to make it a little more 'homey' 

To start, every hobo shack should have a little graffiti! So, use whatever colored paints you want. I'll just give you the process.

1. With a fine brush, paint the word.
2. Outline the word with a black marker. (I used a dry-erase marker) 
3. Then using my Varathane - Early American stain. I used my foam brush and went over the entire piece. Then I just rubbed it down. Thus you get your finished graffiti.


Now for the last photos. You will notice it's very much the same concepts repeated in different ways and extremities... 
Again using my knife I roughed up three little 'boards' that were used by my 'hobo' for patching up his little home. :smile: Using the same stain, stain the boards and rub them down with your finger..

That's all I have for now! I'm working on the door now, which I'll be posting either tonight or tomorrow!

Thanks for watching, and keep posted for more! 
Let me know if you have any questions at all!

Levi


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Very cool thread Levi and a great job. I'll be watching this one for sure man. This is awesome stuff.


----------



## boxerman (Oct 11, 2011)

Looks good so far. Will be watching this.


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Fantastic idea Levi, I'm looking forward to the
rest of the build too. :thumbsup:
p.s. The graffiti looks very realistic. :yes:

I'm also looking forward to your version
too Pete.:yes:


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Had a play in the shed for a little while today trying to get a more realistic slab look about the paddle sticks.

Gave up on the water dye, tried the Acrylic craft paint way. I have pleanty of acrylic craft and Artists paints for some carvings I do from time to time.

Just when I am about to post some pics I cannot find my camera. Looks like the photos will be delayed til the next day when I search the shed.

Pete


----------

